# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أسماء كتب التفسير المطبوعة

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وآله وسلم تسليما كثيرا أما بعد :
فهذه مشاركة كتبتها على عجل بمناسبة افتتاح ملتقى أهل التفسير المبارك النافع بإذن الله، [ كانت المشاركة بتاريخ 22/2/1424هـ]وقد اختصرت في العناوين، ولم أذكر المحقق في الغالب، ولا عدد الأجزاء، ولا دار النشر؛ لأن ذلك يأخذ مني وقتا كبيرا، وذلك لقلة دربتي على الطباعة في الحاسب، لكن اجعل هذه الأسماء كالفهرس لكتب التفسير، وأيضا لم أرتبها لكن حاولت على عجل أن أجعل المختصرات بجوار الأصول وكتب الأحكام متوالية وأما الباقي فهي في الغالب مبعثرة من غير ترتيب وبإمكانك أن تنقلها إلى الوورد في جهازك وترتبها على الحروف إن شئت ففيه هذه الميزة على ما أطن، وبإمكانك البحث فيها من خلال الضغط على ctrl + f 
ولاحظ أني لم أذكر كتب غريب ومفردات القرآن، ولا كتب الإعراب، ولم أستوعب كل المطبوع فقد فاتني شيء كثير، لعل من وقف على شيء منه أن يوافي به مشكورا . 
وتنبيه أخير، قد يوجد أخطاء في أسماء الكتب أو المؤلفين نظرا لأني لم أقف عليها جميعها بل بعضها مأخوذ بواسطة إما فهارس أومراجع و..
وإليك المقصود :

1-جامع البيان / الطبري
2-مختصر تفسير الطبري /التجيبي 
3- تفسير الطبري / تهذيب صلاح الخالدي
4-مختصر تفسير الطبري / الصابوني
5-تفسير القرآن العظيم /ابن كثير
6-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير /آل الشيخ
7-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير/ الرفاعي
8-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير المسمى عمدة التفسير/ أحمد شاكر
9-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير/ الصابوني
10-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير /محمد كريم راجح
11-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير / محمد موسى نصر
12-مختصر تفسير ابن كثير/ المباركفوري
13-فتح القدير تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير / محمد كنعان
14-أيسر التفاسير من ابن كثير / خالد العك
15-تفسير القرآن العظيم/ ابن أبي حاتم
16-معالم التزيل /البغوي
17-تفسير القرآن العظيم/ عبد الرزاق الصنعاني
18-أضواء البيان /الشنقيطي
19-فتح القدير /الشوكاني 
20-زبدة التفسير من فتح القدير / الأشقر
21-نفح العبير زبدة التفسير من فتح القدير / الأشقر
22-الفتح الرباني مختصر تفسير الشوكاني / عبد العزيز آل الشيخ
23-فتح البيان /صديق القنوجي
24-الجلالين /المحلي والسيوطي
25-حاشية الصاوي على الجلالين / الصاوي
26-الفتوحات الإلهية على تفسير الجلالين / العجيلي
27-قرة العينين على تفسير لجلالين/ محمد أحمد كنعان
28-مهذب تفسير الجلالين /علي مصطفى خلوف وآخرون
29-قرة العين من البيضاوي والجلالين / النبهاني
30-الدر المنثور/السيوطي
31-مدارك التنزيل /النسفي
32-البحر المحيط / أبو حيان
33-التسهيل /ابن جزي الكلبي
34-روح المعاني / الألوسي
35-تيسير الكريم الرحمن / السعدي
36-تفاسير الأحكام: زاد المسير /ابن الجوزي
37-الجامع لأحكام القرآن / القرطبي
38-مختصر تفسير القرطبي / دار الكتاب العربي
39-أحكام القرآن / الجصاص
40-التفسيرات الأحمدية في بيان الآيات الشرعية /ملا جيون
41-أحكام القرآن / إلكيا الهراسي
42-أحكام القرآن / جمعه البيهقي من كلام الشافعي
43-القول الوجيز في أحكام الكتاب العزيز /السمين الحلبي
44-أحكام القرآن / ابن العربي
45-نيل المرام في تفسير آيات الأحكام /صديق خان القنوجي
46-تفسير آيات الأحكام / مناع القطان
47-تفسير آيات الأحكام / أشرف على طبعه وتنقيحه محمد علي السايس
48-الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل / السيوطي 
49-روائع البيان في تفسير آيات الأحكام / الصابوني
50-تفسير آيات الأحكام / محمد علي قطب
51-تفسير آيات الأحكام / أحمد الحصري
52-المصطفى من آيات الأحكام / د. فريد مصطفى
53-أيسر التفاسير / أبو بكر الجزائري
54-الكشاف / الزمخشري (تنبيه: الكشاف من تفاسير المعتزلة لكنه أساس في علم البلاغة حتى قيل المفسرون عيال على الزمخشري في البلاغة لذلك ذكرته دون غيره من كتب التفسير للمعتزلة والرافضة)
55-المحرر الوجيز / ابن عطية 
56-التحرير والتنوير / ابن عاشور
57-توفيق الرحمن / فيصل آل مبارك
58-محاسن التأويل /القاسمي
59-مختصر تفسير القاسمي / صلاح ارقه دان
60-صفوة التفاسير /الصابوني
61-الضوء المنير على التفسير/ الصالحي (جمع لتفسير ابن القيم وقد جمع باسم التفسير القيم وجمع باسم بدائع التفسير)
62-نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور / البقاعي (ليست تفسيرا خالصا)
63-بصائر ذوي التمييز / الفيروز آبادي (ليست تفسيرا خالصا)
64-تفسير القرآن الكريم / ابن عثيمين (طبع منه عدة أجزاء)
65-كتب التفسير العلمي(5): التفسير الكبير (مفاتيح الغيب)/ تفسير الرازي
66-مختصر تفسير الرازي / خالد العك
67-الجواهر /طنطاوي جوهري
68-كشف الأسرار النورانية القرآنية / محمد الأسكندراني
69-القرآن ينبوع الغلوم والمعارف / علي فكري
70-التفسير العلمي للآيات الكونية / حنفي أحمد
71-التفسير الكبير / بن تيمية (جمع د.عبدالرحمن عميرة)
72-أنوار التنزيل / البيضاوي
73-تفسير البيضاوي وبهامشه حاشية الكازروني
74-حاشية الشهاب على تفسير البيضاوي / الشهاب
75-حاشية محيي الدين زاد على البيضاوي
76-مواهب الجليل من تفسير البيضاوي
77-لباب التأويل /الخازن
78-مختصر تفسير القرآن الكريم العظيم / محمد علي قطب (مختصر لتفسير الخازن)
79-إرشاد العقل السليم / أبو السعود
80-التفاسير الاجتماعية (5): في ظلال القرآن / سيد قطب
81-تفسير المراغي / المراغي
82مختصر تفسير المراغي / د.حميدة النيفر
83-صفوة الآثار والمفاهيم / عبد الرحمن الدوسري (لم يكمل)
84-تفسير القرآن الكريم / محمود شلتوت
85-تفسير المنار / محمد رشيد رضا
86-بحر العلوم / السمرقندي
87-الكشف والبيان /الثعلبي
88-الجواهر الحسان/الثعالبي
89-غرائب القرآن / النيسابوري
90-السراج المنير /للخطيب الشربيني
91-النهر الماد من البحر / أبو حيان (مختصر من البحر)
92-الدر اللقيط من البحر المحيط / تاج الدين الحنفي (مختصر للمحيط)
93-تفسير ابن باديس / ابن باديس
94-تنوير المقباس من تفسير ابن عباس/ أبو الطاهر الفيروز آبادي (ينظر في صحته)
95-تفسير ابن عباس ومروياته في التفسير من كتب السنة / عبد العزيز الحميدي
96-تفسير ابن عباس / علي بن أبي طلحة / راشد الرجال
97-تفسير الثوري / سفيان الثوري
98-اللباب / ابن عادل الحنبلي
99-التفسير الوسيط / الواحدي
100-الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز / الواحدي
101-تفسير القرآن / العز بن عبد السلام
102-روح البيان / البروسوي
103-تنوير الأذهان من تفسير روح البيان / تحقيق الصابوني
104-التفسير المنير / د. الزحيلي
105-تبصير الرحمن وتيسير المنان / المهايمي
106-تفسير القرآن / الماوردي
107-تفسير سفيان بن عيينة 
108-التفسير المختصر المفيد / محمد رضا
109-التفسير الواضح / محمد أحمد حجازي
110-المختار من تفسير القرآن / محمد متولي الشعراوي
111-التفسير الوجيز / د. الزحيلي وأصحابه
112-التفسير المأثور عن عمر بن الخطاب / جمع إبراهيم حسن
113-تفسير ابن جريج / علي حسن عبد الغني
114-تفسير القرآن الكريم / عبد الجليل عيسى
115-المنتخب في تفسير القرآن / الزرقاني
116-تفسير السدي الكبير / محمد عطا
117-تفسير الحسن البصري / جمع د. محمد عبد الرحيم
118-تفسير القرآن وإعرابه وبيانه / محمد علي الدرة
119-المنتخب في تفسير القرآن / لجنة القرآن والسنة /دار الأرقم
120-الميسر /لجنة من العلماء في وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية في السعودية
121-تيسير اللطيف المنان في خلاصة تفسير القرآن / السعدي
122-تفسير محمد بن إسحاق / محمد بن إسحاق / تحقيق محمد أبو صعيليك
123-فتح الرحمن في تفسير القرآن / عبد المنعم تعليب
124-تفسير القرآن / أبو المظفر السمعاني
125-تفسير أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها/ جمع عبد الله أبو السعود بدر
126-مرويات أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها /جمع سعود الفنيسان
127-التسهيل في علوم التنزيل / مصطفى العدوي (على شكل أسئلة وأجوبة ولم يكمل)
128-الروض الريان في أسئلة القرآن / الحسين بن سليمان بن ريان 
129-تفسير محمد البهي (طبع كل سورة لوحدها)
130-الوجيز في تفسير القرآن الكريم / شوقي ضيف
131-التفسير الوسيط / محمد سيد طنطاوي.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وأضيف إليها: 
132-تفسير ابن رجب / جمع طارق عوض الله
133-مرويات الإمام أحمد في التفسير / الدكتور حكمت بشير
134- تفسير الإمام ابن المنذر
135- تفسير ابن أبي زمنين
136- أحكام القرآن للطحاوي
137-مختصر ( تهذيب و تقريب تفسير الطبري ) للدكتور صلاح الخالدي - طبع دار القلم بدمشق .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وأضيف:
138-تفسير الحداد اليمني
139- تفسير السُّلمي
140- تفسير ابن وهب الدينوري ، المسمى : الواضح في تفسير القرآن الكريم
141-تفسير يحيى بن سلام صاحب ( التصاريف )
142- جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن - محمد بن عبد الرحمن الإيجي الشيرازي
143- مراح لبيد لكشف معنى القرآن المجيد - محمد بن عمر الجاوي
144- التفسير الوسيط - تأليف الدكتور وهبة الزحيلي
145- تفسير حدائق الروح والريحان في روابي علوم القرآن - محمد الأمين الهرري
146- زهرة التفاسير - محمد أبو زهرة ( لم يتمه المؤلف )

----------


## ابن المبارك

> وأضيف إليها: 
> 137-مختصر ( تهذيب و تقريب تفسير الطبري ) للدكتور صلاح الخالدي - طبع دار القلم بدمشق .


شيخنا الفاضل ...
هل تنصح بإقتناء المختصر للطبري ؟لمن لايستطيع إقتناء طبعة الشيخ التركي

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> شيخنا الفاضل ...
> هل تنصح بإقتناء المختصر للطبري ؟لمن لايستطيع إقتناء طبعة الشيخ التركي


لا ويمكن أن يقتني غيرها من الطبعات فالأصل أولى وأهم .

----------


## ابن المنير

جزاكم الله خيرا
لو زيّنتم البحث ببيانات الطبع ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا يا شيخ عبد الرحمن :
147- معارج التفكر ودقائق التدبر في (15) مجلدًا ، للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن حبنكة الميداني.
148- مجمع البيان ، للطبرسي الشيعي .
149 - تفسير مجاهد .
150- التفسير القيم . محمد أويس الندوي
151- تفسير من نسمات القرآن .
152- دقائق التفسير الجامع لتفسير الإمام ابن تيمية ، جمع الدكتور محمد السيد الجليند .
153- مرويات ابن مسعود في التفسير .
154- تفسير الضحاك / جمع محمد شكري أحمد الزوايتي.

لعلي لا أكون وهمت فكررت شيئًا .

----------


## مصطفى القرني

جزاك الله خير ياشيخ عبدالرحمن

لو تكرمت وذكرت لي افضل طبعة لتفسير ابن كثير تكون متوفرة لانني بحثت عن طبعة اولاد الشيخ ولم اجدهاومارأيكم بطبعة دار طيبة

وكذ لك تفسير التحرير والتنوير

وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بعد إذن الشيخ عبد الرحمن ، تفسير ابن كثير ، طبعة أولاد الشيخ ، مصورة على هذا الرابط :
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=11&book=300

والتحرير والتنوير على هذا الرابط :
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=11&book=1141

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

لكن أخي مصطفى القرني ، يجب عليك إذا وجدت الكتاب تشتريه سريعًا ، لأن أخاك علي عبد الباقي ممن شارك في تحقيقه . (ابتسامة).
وأما التحرير والتنوير ، فلا يلزمك شراؤه ، والسبب معروف . (ابتسامة أخرى).
وللعلم هذه النسخة من تفسير ابن كثير أعيد طباعتها في مكتبة عالم الكتب - الرياض ، وفيها زيادات في الحواشي على نسخة أولاد الشيخ ، لكنها زيادات قليلة في بعض التوثيقات والتخريج .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> لو تكرمت وذكرت لي افضل طبعة لتفسير ابن كثير تكون متوفرة لانني بحثت عن طبعة اولاد الشيخ ولم اجدهاومارأيكم بطبعة دار طيبة
> وكذ لك تفسير التحرير والتنوير


أجابك الشيخ علي .
وهنا فائدة حول طبعة طيبة .

أما التحرير فطبعة دار سحنون .
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> لو زيّنتم البحث ببيانات الطبع ؟


اقتراح طيب لكن الآن تحقيقه صعب عليّ، وقد اقترح بعض المشايخ في غير هذا الموقع أن يعرف بتعريف يسير بالمؤلف ... لكن هذه كتب كثيرة وهذا يحتاج لوقت طويل لا أجده.

----------


## مصطفى القرني

> لكن أخي مصطفى القرني ، يجب عليك إذا وجدت الكتاب تشتريه سريعًا ، لأن أخاك علي عبد الباقي ممن شارك في تحقيقه . (ابتسامة).
> وأما التحرير والتنوير ، فلا يلزمك شراؤه ، والسبب معروف . (ابتسامة أخرى).
> وللعلم هذه النسخة من تفسير ابن كثير أعيد طباعتها في مكتبة عالم الكتب - الرياض ، وفيها زيادات في الحواشي على نسخة أولاد الشيخ ، لكنها زيادات قليلة في بعض التوثيقات والتخريج .


جزاك الله خيرا 
كذلك طبعة عالم الكتب لم اجدها وطلبتها من معرض الكتاب والى الان انتظر؟؟



> أما التحرير فطبعة دار سحنون .
> والله أعلم.


جزاك الله خير 

اشكر للشيخين الفاضلين سرعة الاجابة مما يجعلني أستزيدكما فيما بعد(ابتسامة)

----------


## الحمادي

> لكن أخي مصطفى القرني ، يجب عليك إذا وجدت الكتاب تشتريه سريعًا ، لأن أخاك علي عبد الباقي ممن شارك في تحقيقه . (ابتسامة).



لم أعلم عن هذا إلا الآن، بارك الله في جهدك يا شيخ علي
ما دام الأمر كذلك فننتظر منك نسخة، أنا وبقية الإخوة الأعضاء (ابتسامة)

----------


## ابن السائح

> يجب عليك إذا وجدت الكتاب تشتريه سريعًا ، لأن أخاك علي عبد الباقي ممن شارك في تحقيقه . (ابتسامة).


أضحك الله سنك وأسعد أيامك
ما شاء الله
مشارك في إخراج التفسير
ثم في إخراج العلل لأبي محمد الحنظلي : )

----------


## الحسام

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإحبة الفضلاء : الحمادي وابن السائح ، لا يغرنكم هذا فتظنوا بنا أكثر مما نستحق ، أو يقل أحدكم في نفسه : ((تحت العمامة شيخ )) ، فكم من اسم وضع على طرة كتاب ، وأولى بصاحب هذا الاسم أن يوضع السجن عقوبة له ، أسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع .

----------


## ذرة ضوء

أخي : مصطفى القرني،
إن كنت لم تجد طبعة عالم الكتب لكتاب ابن كثير بعد، فإني قد اشتريتها من دار الصميعي بالرياض
014262945
وأفادني الموظف بوجود نسخة واحدة لدى الدار، وبإمكانه أن يطلب مزيدا من النسخ.
ثم إن كنت من سكان الرياض فالحصول عليه يسير؛ لأن دار عالم الكتب موجود بالرياض
-العليا- غرب مؤسسة التحلية، ت 014651689 - 014631722

----------


## المسكين السفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما رايكم بمختصر ابن كثير /محمد موسى ال نصر

وما هي افضل حاشية على الجلالين

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> وأضيف إليها: 
>  136- أحكام القرآن للطحاوي
>    .


 بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل
في أي دار طبع هذا الكتاب...
وفي كم مجلد...

----------


## عبد الله م

لا 
اعرف

----------


## محمد المتعلم

نعم بارك الله فيك.

----------


## سعيدالأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إخواني الأعزاء
هل من متفضل يدلنا على (تفسير النهر الماد لأبي حيان) على الشبكة العنكبوتية؟
وله كل الشكر

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

هلا نجد منظومة المفتاح في التفسير مطبوعة ؟؟

----------


## البراك

هل منك من يدلنا على كتاب التفسير للقران الكريم لعبد الجليل عيسى وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------

